# Blood tests?



## MandMtb (Mar 6, 2009)

Hi all,

Just wanted to ask your advice about blood tests etc.

As most of you know, our GP has sent (hopefully) a referral letter to Manchester Fertility Clinic for us, so we are awaiting a consultation appt. It was my understanding that following the consultation, the clinic would arrange for us to have the relevant blood tests etc (on the website it has a fee for pre-treatment tests), however I have become confused   as read somewhere else that the GP undertakes these (and on the NHS). Can anyone clear matters up for me, do I arrange the blood tests etc with GP prior to consultation or wait and have them done at clinic after consultation? And if both options are available which would people advise? (obviously if is on NHS will be cheaper, but will it take longer? as we want to hopefully start first treatment in June).

Thanks in advance

S x x x


----------



## Frinn (Nov 3, 2008)

Hi MandMtb,

The way it worked for us (this was at the London Women's Clinic in Cardiff) was that the LWC gave us a list of blood tests at the initial consultation that I would need to have done. They told us that we could have the tests done with them but that it would cost X amount of money (can't remember exactly, but have a funny feeling it was around £200-£300) and they suggested we speak to my GP before making a decision because some GPs are happy to do these tests for you on the NHS (for free basically). So we went to my GP the following week and showed her the list of blood tests I needed and she kindly agreed for me to have them done on the NHS and ordered them for me. I went back the following week and had the blood taken. It did take a month for all of the results to come back, but we were told that was standard because the HIV one takes quite a while. Therefore six weeks after our LWC initial consultation, we had all of the test results back and faxed through to the LWC.

I know that not all GPs are this understanding however, so it may be the case that your GP says no and that you have to get them done at your private clinic instead and pay the fairly huge cost of them unfortunately. Either way however, I would have thought that you would have no problem getting them all done in time to start treatment in June. We had our initial consultation in November and had all of our test results and donor sperm in place by the middle of December, but Christmas made us wait until January.

I hope it all goes well for you - your GP sounds understanding, having referred you in the first place, so hopefully they will agree to do the tests for you as well so that it will save you some money. Good luck!

Frinn xx


----------



## single.mummy (Mar 12, 2009)

Hi S
We went through MFS and I had my blood tests through the clinic. It was never offered  to me to have my blood tests through the GPs though if I had of I would have used the NHS to save my ££££. If I remember rightly I think it was about £400 for initial consultation and bloods. However the benefit of doing it through the clinic is that they will get the results and there will be no chasing the results etc, though would be cheaper if you could get the GP to agree. Plus depends when you want to start as to whether you want a fast turnaround.
I hope it all goes well for you, we found MFS really professional and very caring.


----------



## the2mummies (Nov 21, 2008)

Definitely get the STD stuff done at a GUM clinic - you might have to pay about £30.00 for the letter and takes about 2-3weeks.  Get HIV, HepB, HepC, Syphilis and gonorrhea and anything else they are offering...

Ask your GP for day3 FSH, oestradiol and LH and then day21 progesteron.  You might also need prolactin, testosterone....

You could always phone the clinic and ask them for a list.  

Make sure you have an up to date smear too.

Good Luck

Mancunian living in London


----------



## TwoBumps (Nov 22, 2007)

Hi,
I would wait for your appointment letter to come through & when you phone to confirm your attendance, ask for a list of the tests so you can then ask your GP & maybe go armed with some of the results if they're back in time.
When we were at MFS, their initial tests all came as part of a package so having the odd one or two done on the NHS wouldn't have made a difference to their package price. But if you can get all/ most of them done on NHS then you'll save a significant amount of money. In fact, if you look in the literature they send, there used to be a break down of all the tests they'll want to do prior to treatment (you may not get this until your consultation).
It really comes down to convenience-versus-money. If you don't mind waiting a few extra days & chasing up your results, try to get them on NHS. 

Oh, just remembered... you'll need an up-to-date (within last 3yrs) smear test result from your GP before treatment can commence. That's something the clinic don't do so you'll need to take a letter/ print out from your surgery to prove you got a satisfactory result.

Good luck x


----------



## Misspie (Feb 1, 2009)

Hi MandMtb, 

We have just started our journey, and been very lucky when we went to our GP and explained our situation.

They have so far done for us the  HIV, HepB, HepC, Syphilis, Gonorrhea though don't normally do it. But you can get this done at your local GUM clinic, but our original donor paid £10 per letter to get confirmation that her was clear at the GUM clinic.
The rubella blood test to check I have the antibodies, the 3day FSH, LH testosterone, something else, and I've had 3 progesterone blood tests so far too but no luck on finding ovulation wthin my cycle. Plus an updated smear.......and they have printed the results of all of these out free of charge without a problem, though I know our previous doctors in Southampton would have charged me for this. Results on bloods came back on all within 3 days of having them, as they have a new system in place with hospital, so can't complain on chasing for results! Smear at moment was 2 weeks, much quicker than summer time where it can take upto 8 weeks!

But this is certainly saving us some pennies, though if we do need to I think we will have to pay for a ultrasound or HSG. Though our GP is very supportive and seems excited for us and willing to refer us to the local John radcliffe hospital if need be.

Your GP certainly sounds supportive and understanding, especially as they have referred you to start with. So I would ask them for the blood results, you have nothing to loose, except saving you some cash for other things like prams/baby clothes etc 

L

xx


----------



## MandMtb (Mar 6, 2009)

Thanks so much Misspie, Lotte, the2mummies, 2mummies and Frinn for your responses and advise.

DW and I have decided to wait until the consultation to find out exactly what tests MFS require, then discuss options of getting these done. We certainly dont have lots of money and the tests being free would be a huge advantage, however I wouldnt want this affecting us starting treatment sooner, so we will just weigh up everything after the consultation. But at least I am armed with info for the consultation, thank you all


----------

